# Any investment opportunities left in Ireland?



## lotus (10 Oct 2005)

Hi all

I wonder do people believe house prices have now gone too high in Ireland to make them a reasonable option for investing in?

For people with little funds, residential investment can be the only option as the bank will not lend you money for investing in shares etc.

Are there places in Ireland where you can still purchase a house or apartment and the rent will cover the mortgage repayments?  I wonder is one better to stick to the main cities or more regional towns?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2005)

You might want to review, and maybe contribute to, this thread.


----------



## IrishJoe (14 Oct 2005)

Interest only mortages are an option of getting you over the hump until rent may cover the mortage


----------



## ClubMan (14 Oct 2005)

IrishJoe said:
			
		

> Interest only mortages are an option of getting you over the hump until rent may cover the mortage


Like any investment property must be assessed with respect to its yield and capital growth. If capital appreciation is low and rent is not covering the mortgage initially or longer term then (especially when acquisition, maintenance and disposal costs are factored in) such an investment could be losing money and something else might be a better bet.


----------



## CoffeeBrew (14 Oct 2005)

"Timing the market is a mugs game"

Not my expression but one often repeated on this site. 

Timing the market by definition is attempting to predict future price directions, usually by examining past and recent prices. 

Anyone who invests in property with little or no yield is buying 
based on a hope that property prices will continue upwards based on past performance and is therefore playing the timing game.

"Timing the market is for gamblers" : I think I'd prefer this but it just doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## demoivre (24 Oct 2005)

CoffeeBrew said:
			
		

> "Timing the market is a mugs game"
> 
> Not my expression but one often repeated on this site.
> 
> ...



You don't need to be able to time liquid markets to make money out of them. The essential criteria for success are money management and discipline. Every trader has losing trades - it's how you deal with them that determines whether or not you will consistantly make money. A good trader can have great financial  success with only a 50% or even less success rate on his trades. It's not rocket science , it's simple arithmetic.


----------



## Chamar (25 Oct 2005)

I think its an interesting question though.

I mean, 20 years ago, property, shares & things like the post office were all good investment opportunities. I suppose the thing was a lot of people didn't have the money to capitalise at the time.

Then you compare today's low interest rate, high property price & volatile equity valuation environment & the place is awash with money.


----------



## extopia (25 Oct 2005)

There are always investment opportunities. Think property values will decline? Go short on property funds. Will people keep buying investment properties to rent in Ireland? Buy shares in furniture and housewares.

You get  the idea.


----------

